# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookside

## Chris_2k11

Anybody miss brookie? I know it finished ages ago but I wish it was still on   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I really misss Brookie, I never thought it should have been taken off the air the last few months were really good with Emily dying and the child abuse story.

----------


## Debs

i miss brookie! 

it was getting realy boring towards the end but i thnk they could have done something with it!

----------


## melmarshall858

i really miss brookie too and agree it shouldn't have been took off!
loved the last year or so especially but thought the ending was really bad - all moved out within a few weeks?????????

wish they would do repeats from the beginning on some channel or another

----------


## daisy38

I never watched it! I was sad to see it go off air though!  :Sad:   :Smile:

----------


## stacyefc

i miss it i loved brookie am from liverpool so i sometimes see old characters off it in town i've seen lance about 5 times

----------


## dddMac1

i miss Brookside as well i wish it was still on cause it should never of been taken  of  Air .does Anyone know what happned to the DVD's they where going to release? only released Unfinished Buisness

----------


## ~Sooz~

I got bored towards the end but I did used to love Brookie.  I go to Liverpool quite a lot and I've seen loads of Brookie actors around the city centre.  It would be good to see some repeats, they used to show them on one of the sky channels ages ago but haven't seen any for ages.

----------


## Krystal Klear

i know where did they go? they released a couple of dvds after but its not the same! brookie was a great soap!

----------


## dddMac1

they should show old Episodes on CH4 or on sky

----------


## Ebony

I am a member of the unofficial brookside site forum where you can download episodes of Brookie.

There are loads of things about Brookie facts on there too.
The address to the site is



www.brooksidesoapbox.co.uk

then you need to go on to forum then register.....its a bit like this forum really

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ebony thanx so much for tellin us about this site! It's great!   :Cheer:  Ive been watching some old clips   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

That's where I get my clips from too. I haven't seen any episodes though...

----------


## phils little sister

thanks i was watching some clips - Brookie was a great soap - i wish it was still on  :Mad:

----------


## Treacle

> thanks i was watching some clips - Brookie was a great soap - i wish it was still on


It's final days were awful but in it's heyday (the late 80s and the 90s) it was arguably the 2nd best soap on television second only to the ground breaking institution 'EastEnders'.

----------


## phils little sister

i ust to watch it years ago aswell with my mam do you remember when they murdered their father (cant think of their name) and buried him in the back garden well my mam wouldnt let me watch it when that was all going on because she said it was not suitable  :Mad:  mothers!

----------


## Treacle

> i ust to watch it years ago aswell with my mam do you remember when they murdered their father (cant think of their name) and buried him in the back garden well my mam wouldnt let me watch it when that was all going on because she said it was not suitable  mothers!


It was a really good storyline although it did drag on a bit.

----------


## phils little sister

i just remember bits of it as i say my mam wouldnt let me watch it but parts i seen were good

----------


## Luna

Oh brilliant link *thinks no work will be done today*

----------


## Treacle

You can get the Jordache clips off that website along with the Jackie Corkhill and Lindsey Corkhill lezza ones and the Sinbad abuse storyline amongst others. They've got some of the fabulous henweek in Benidorm where Bev and Rachel go out on a scooter and get lost and it ends up running out of petrol.

----------


## Luna

Oh its so sad

----------


## Treacle

I haven't seen any 'Brookie' DVDs or Videos lately either and we were promised a few more. I can't see it continuing though to be honest, it was a soap and it should stay remembered as being a soap.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh its so sad


  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i loved brookside they had all sorts of problem in one little cul de sac but towards the end it did get boring maybe because it was getting axed they never put any effort into it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I haven't seen any 'Brookie' DVDs or Videos lately either and we were promised a few more. I can't see it continuing though to be honest, it was a soap and it should stay remembered as being a soap.


i have one of the videos i cant remember the name its the one where its merged with hollyoaks

----------


## diamond1

ive got unfinished buisness which is about tim and steve getting set up by the gangster terry 

sarah dunn is in it 

loads of tim and steve comedy lmao :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ive got unfinished buisness which is about tim and steve getting set up by the gangster terry 
> 
> sarah dunn is in it 
> 
> loads of tim and steve comedy lmao


I've got that too. I think it's really good, even if it is slightly OTT!!  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

slightly OTT erm yeah totally but still brilliant dvd the only memory of brookside ive got :Crying:

----------


## ~#Disney#~

I miss Brookside alot! :Crying:   :Crying:  



(first post by the way :Cheer:  )

----------


## *-Rooney-*

aah brookie was great especially when they had specials that were on every night for example when susannah crashed the car and matthew and emily died

its a soap thats well missed

----------


## diamond1

> (first post by the way )


 nice one  :Smile:  heres to loads more :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

Im really missing brookside I saw something earlier that reminded me of it and im really sad, I miss so much from it.

I miss tinhead I miss emily I miss explosions I even miss the darkside of the last few months I miss steve I miss brookside :Sad:  

I remember my first episode I saw was the trial of the jordache girl over trevor
the last episode was unfisnhed buisness which was OTT.but good  :Smile:

----------


## westham

i always liked her in it she was one of the better chracter and her affars made it exciting didnt she have affairs with jerome gary mike and max

----------


## *-Rooney-*

who beth i cant remember that all i can remember was the lesbian affair

----------

